# What is the best floor for kennels



## CLINTON CASE (Aug 16, 2010)

I was wondering what everyone thought was the best flooring for dog kennels? In southern Missouri so rain, snow, and ice have to be considered. And it is for GSD so there you have the story's of hips with the concrete. But what else is there?
Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Rubber horse stall mats work very well. They are easier on the dogs feet and joints. They don't keep their nails short like concrete unforunately


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

i'd go with rubber mats too.

cedar tree shavings on sand to relieve hiimself in the corner


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

our kennels are concrete. I put the thick horse mats down and cover about 1/3 of the kennel floor. You get the best of both worlds. The nails get trimmed and they have a place to get off the concrete. We use WYSIWash to clean once or twice a day. Through the years I have tried everything and I always go back to concrete.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I too use concrete and for many reasons. It's easy to clean, dogs can't dig out, and there aren't issues of mud on the hair. Furthermore, aside from the cost of concrete, concrete pazers allow you to relocate the kennel pad with little physical effort and cost if it is needed...The big southern disadvantage is the heat which is held by concrete in the south.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

concrete with horse stable mats on them


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

concrete, skrete it, mag it, let it set up, then trowel it, then when it gets almost hard get some water on their and trowel it one more time but you cant work it too much or it will be slippery. that makes the floors easy to clean but rough enough that they are not slippery. also wait a day or two and go to home depot get some sealant that makes a wet finish on. get enough to do two thick coats so the concrete dont hold the smell.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I do the concrete and heavy duty rubber cow mats too . I even cut up one of the mats for my squad car too . I've had them for about 10 years now and the don't look much different .


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

sam wilks said:


> concrete, skrete it, mag it, let it set up, then trowel it, then when it gets almost hard get some water on their and trowel it one more time but you cant work it too much or it will be slippery. that makes the floors easy to clean but rough enough that they are not slippery. also wait a day or two and go to home depot get some sealant that makes a wet finish on. get enough to do two thick coats so the concrete dont hold the smell.


Smart man, I would have to agree with Sam's way of doing.


----------

